# Countries apart from UAE



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

After living in Dubai, I feel UAE is one of the most comfortable countries to stay. After living in Dubai for few years. it might be shocking if I were to go back to India to live where everyday life is certainly bad. What are the other countries that are not so expensive, offer visa to self employed, and are reasonably good for staying? Something like Mauritius comes to my mind which are not very expensive and quality of life may certainly be better than India (air pollution, child schooling, etc.). I haven't been to Mauritius though. Any opinions?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

currently_indian said:


> After living in Dubai, I feel UAE is one of the most comfortable countries to stay. After living in Dubai for few years. it might be shocking if I were to go back to India to live where everyday life is certainly bad. What are the other countries that are not so expensive, offer visa to self employed, and are reasonably good for staying? Something like Mauritius comes to my mind which are not very expensive and quality of life may certainly be better than India (air pollution, child schooling, etc.). I haven't been to Mauritius though. Any opinions?


You are asking about Mauritius on the Dubai forum? perhaps find a forum that deals with Mauritius. I have been on holiday there but havent lived there


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Reddiva said:


> You are asking about Mauritius on the Dubai forum? perhaps find a forum that deals with Mauritius. I have been on holiday there but havent lived there


Well my question was not specific to Mauritius, but to get inputs from people who left Dubai and settled elsewhere, how do they find the place for living? Mauritius is just example which is cheaper than Dubai, not sure how much lower is it's quality/standard of life compared to Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting topic! A lot of people seem to work out of or retire in SE Asia (Thailand, Vietnam, Indonesia). A lot of Europeans take advantage of the better climate in Portugal or Spain (where resident visas can also be obtained through property ownership; not sure about self employed).

What do you do? Does your location not matter?


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Interesting topic! A lot of people seem to work out of or retire in SE Asia (Thailand, Vietnam, Indonesia). A lot of Europeans take advantage of the better climate in Portugal or Spain (where resident visas can also be obtained through property ownership; not sure about self employed).
> 
> What do you do? Does your location not matter?


Location doesn't matter for me. I just make apps and sell on AppStore. I have been to Thailand but don't like the place for living, even though it is so less polluted compared to India. Too humid and I hate mosquitoes.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

currently_indian said:


> Too humid


Same as UAE! 

Have you thought about Australia?


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Same as UAE!
> 
> Have you thought about Australia?


Getting residencies in countries like Australia and Canada is becoming increasingly difficult & bureaucratic day by day for self employed people, so much that one feels giving up. If you are young, and both you and your spouse work are able to secure jobs, both appear for IELTS and get good scores, have ties in that country, immigration becomes easier. In that sense, I like UAE which has open doors for anyone putting money and get a trade license from a free zone. I guess more countries should be adopting that model and grant visa (it is okay to attach a condition of no permanent residence with such a visa).

By any chance, do you know of visa category in Australia that is easier to get?


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

Bulgaria? Georgia? Friend of mine, from IT field, just moved there recently, loving every minute of it with his high salary and low expenditure. You have seaside in summer and sky in winter. He was struggling in Dubai with two kids, now they are in English speaking school with Canadian teacher with much smaller classes than in Dubai. He works remotely too. Very friendly visa policy and open country overall with many English speaking people at government level also.


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Kostik3000 said:


> Bulgaria? Georgia? Friend of mine, from IT field, just moved there recently, loving every minute of it with his high salary and low expenditure. You have seaside in summer and sky in winter. He was struggling in Dubai with two kids, now they are in English speaking school with Canadian teacher with much smaller classes than in Dubai. He works remotely too. Very friendly visa policy and open country overall with many English speaking people at government level also.


That's a good answer. Which country did your friend moved to, Bulgaria or Georgia?


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

currently_indian said:


> That's a good answer. Which country did your friend moved to, Bulgaria or Georgia?


Georgia. I've been to Bulgaria also, and it's got similar feelings, with nice sea resorts and skiing in winter. Bulgaria is in EU but they used to have very low entry criteria for property investor's visas, not sure about now as I've looked into it few years back.


----------



## prannoy (Feb 12, 2018)

You can live in countries like Thailand, Philippines , indonesia, Malaysia. 
Malaysia is not that cheap, but since you are looking for comfort. it will do


----------

